# Internet sharing while computer is turned off?



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anyone know of a way to share an ethernet connection while my computer is turned off? Right now I have my HTPC connected to a router, but I just upgraded my Denon receiver to be able to use Airplay. I don't have another switch so I'm trying to find a way to share the internet from the HTPC to the receiver. My HTPC has two ethernet ports and I can share the connection while it's powered on, but is there a way to do that while the HTPC is turned off or in sleep mode?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mostly likely you have already explored these options, but just in case. Do you have any open ports on the router? I take it your AVR doesn't have multiple ports on it.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

Can't you just connect your receiver up the your network either by wire or wireless? Why do you have to "Share" your internet connection from your htpc?


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

No, if you're sharing internet through your HTPC, then you cannot share with it off. The best you could do is use "wake on lan" to wake the HTPC.

I'm guessing from what you said that you don't actually have a router, but you're connected directly through your modem. 

So, what gear do you have exactly? Specifically:


What is your modem?
What is your router?
What kind of HTPC and software are you running?


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Mostly likely you have already explored these options, but just in case. Do you have any open ports on the router? I take it your AVR doesn't have multiple ports on it.


I do but the router would require another 100ft cable run to hook it up. Not the end of the world, but I'd just assume go get a cheap switch if I have to go that route.


blitzer said:


> Can't you just connect your receiver up the your network either by wire or wireless? Why do you have to "Share" your internet connection from your htpc?


See above. My HTPC and AVR are right next to each other and I have a bunch of short ethernet cables. I was just looking for an easier way to connect it than to buy a switch or run a long cable from the router.


wasser said:


> No, if you're sharing internet through your HTPC, then you cannot share with it off. The best you could do is use "wake on lan" to wake the HTPC.
> 
> I'm guessing from what you said that you don't actually have a router, but you're connected directly through your modem.
> 
> ...


I'm using an Motorola SB-6121 -> Asus RT-N66U -> HTPC + other stuff on the network.

I'm just running Win 7. I use WoL for my computers but I was curious if there was a way to use my motherboard, which has 2 ethernet ports, as a passthrough for an internet connection so I don't have to run a long ethernet cable back to the router. If there isn't, I'll just go buy a cheap switch and call it good. I don't want to have to power on the HTPC every time I want to stream something via Airplay.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

Cheap switch best. Otherwise you will have complicated or limited setup.


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

That's what I figured. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What are you wanting to accomplish with a wired internet connection as opposed to wireless? I'm asking because I don't fully know what you get with a wi-fi AVR connection (mine is too old for it). Are you wanting to stream from the likes of Netflix?


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

Tonto said:


> What are you wanting to accomplish with a wired internet connection as opposed to wireless? I'm asking because I don't fully know what you get with a wi-fi AVR connection (mine is too old for it). Are you wanting to stream from the likes of Netflix?


It's just for using airplay. And the receiver doesn't have WiFi built in and I am guessing that a single will cost more than a new switch. Nothing against WiFi, just the cost.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Have an old router laying around?


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

You don't need internet to use Airplay. Stop being cheap and just buy a cheap switch like the others have recommended.


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

Lulimet said:


> You don't need internet to use Airplay. Stop being cheap and just buy a cheap switch like the others have recommended.


Welcome to the forums! It would behoove you to introduce yourself with constructive posts instead of rude ones that don't meaningfully contribute to the thread.

That said, the purpose of this thread was not to find a way to "be cheap" by not using a router. Rather, it was to find out if it was possible to do what I wanted with what I already had.

I have done some rummaging and found an old switch that seems to work just fine. I do wish it was a 1Gb switch for file transfers, but it should do just fine for now.


----------

